

Reminder: HNKansai Meetup Tomorrow - sgdesign
http://www.hnkansai.org

======
cskau
I see you're trying to do some fancy CSS thing on the site. Unfortunately this
means all the text is mangled into one big mess; completely unreadable. Might
want to fix that.

Edit: Should add I'm using Chrome.

~~~
sgdesign
That bug has been happening with older versions of Chrome. I know that's not
an excuse, but you probably want to look into updating if that's what's
happening.

~~~
cskau
I'm running a fully updated Google Chrome, Version 23.0.1271.91, out of the
Arch AUR. [0]

I just checked against the current DEB download from google.com/chrome:
23.0.1271.91-r167501 [1]

Unless you mean beta or dev channels, this is the newest Chrome there is.

[0] <https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/google-chrome/>

[1] [https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-
stable_curr...](https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-
stable_current_amd64.deb)

